# noisy at night



## JustTwo (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to this forum. My two pygmys have been so easy to care for, and such fun to have. However! - starting a few nights ago, my female (Honey) has been wandering around, yelling as loudly as she can, all night long! We have a small yard, and the goat shed is not far from our bedroom windows, so its driving us crazy. Why is she doing this? I've gone out to talk to her and to check the shed, and I don't see anything. She is normal during the day. The male just stands there looking at her - he's not upset by anything, or calling like she is.

Help! I don't know what's wrong, or how to help her! I've had her for almost 2 years, and this is new behavior.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

She may be in heat. Or think she is :?


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

Is Honey intact? Maybe she's in call for a mate? Where do you live? Are there any likely predators on the prowl but you are disturbing them when you go to check on her so don't get to see them? 

It must be very frustrating for you though hon, big hugs x


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That's what our Pygmy Rosie was doing the other night. She was in heat. It lasted a night and maybe half the day, then she went out of it. I had a buck in a crate and brought that crate home, she was hanging around that crate all day. . .

Seems odd that she would start this now and not before.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Do you notice any flagging going on with her in the daytime? I have had a couple does be very vocal during heat and that would be the obvious first thought. If so, she shouldn't be carrying on like this more than a couple days.
If not heat, I haven't a clue. Generally, prey animals like goats wouldn't be crying out like this with predators around. They give a kind of snort as a warning, but otherwise are freeze and flight animals.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she may ...very well ...be in heat......some does get very verbal and loud.....

if she keeps up the noise after a few days..... then it has to be something else ...... :scratch: 

let us know.......


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

mnspinner said:


> Generally, prey animals like goats wouldn't be crying out like this with predators around. They give a kind of snort as a warning, but otherwise are freeze and flight animals.


Of course, I see your point...silly me! I know my chooks squawk their heads off when there's a fox around so thought it may be similar but you're right, it would make no sense for a goat to do that 

Mind you, it doesn't make sense for the chooks to do it either, they're just not very smart! :ROFL:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Our doe Ginger started screaming her head off at about 11:30pm the other night. I thought for sure that the raccoon was our there. I ran out and nothing was out there and Ginger kept screaming her head off. I checked her over to make sure she wasn't injured. All night long and the whole next day she was baaaaaaaaaaaing. 2 whole days we had to listen to her. On the second day she FINALLY started flagging her tail. Talk about annoying!!


----------



## jesse300 (Oct 28, 2009)

bheila said:


> Our doe Ginger started screaming her head off at about 11:30pm the other night. I thought for sure that the raccoon was our there. I ran out and nothing was out there and Ginger kept screaming her head off. I checked her over to make sure she wasn't injured. All night long and the whole next day she was baaaaaaaaaaaing. 2 whole days we had to listen to her. On the second day she FINALLY started flagging her tail. Talk about annoying!!


We had a city slicker move to a hill near our farm. They decided to cut down 2 acres of trees so they could see it from where the wanted there house. I don't think they had a clue about the noise that goats could make. Last breeding season they called the cops a few times because of the noise some nights.

Goat light savings time was a huge hit this year. We set our clocks back but I forgot to set my alarm back. The goats stay on "sun time" for there morning feeding. I woke up to 183 kids screaming because no one fed them there morning hay mix. Yes they could have walked out into the pasture to graze but they think they have to be fed first. The county trooper had fun with that one.

Next breeding season we should be breeding 300 does. But on the good side all most all of them give twins. I bet they will be planting some trees soon to help hide there noise.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

jesse300 said:


> bheila said:
> 
> 
> > Our doe Ginger started screaming her head off at about 11:30pm the other night. I thought for sure that the raccoon was our there. I ran out and nothing was out there and Ginger kept screaming her head off. I checked her over to make sure she wasn't injured. All night long and the whole next day she was baaaaaaaaaaaing. 2 whole days we had to listen to her. On the second day she FINALLY started flagging her tail. Talk about annoying!!
> ...


 :ROFL: You've got to love city slickers! My mom is one of them. We all live on the same property so if she hears one of our animals making some noise she always call to see what's wrong. And yes, our goats do the same thing every morning baaaaaing for their hay.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah, my goaties don't like standard time anymore than I do. Crying for their meals an hour earlier!


----------



## jesse300 (Oct 28, 2009)

I’m a farmer and I change my alarm clock every few weeks so I’m up and dressed at first light.


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

I am so laughing at all of your neighbors.

My neighbors are from the Bronx and this is their weekend house - when the goats first arrived they thought that my goats were soooooo cute. I wonder how cute they think they are now when they start blatting for their brekkie.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm going to go with heat as well.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm glad my "neighbor" is like my best friend and has livestock! :slapfloor:


----------



## JustTwo (Nov 1, 2009)

Sorry for the delay in answering all the wonderful replies. I thought I signed up for email notifications, and so thought there were no replies... oops..
Well, she did calm down after a few nights. I'm going to guess it was being in heat with the moon being full, making it so light at night.
She did it again last night, and now I'm wondering if she's hungry. I started on a new bale of hay, and it doesn't seem to appeal to her, so I'll buy some more today. They have both been really going after their grain feedings, and the forage is getting slimmer with the change of season. I worry about them wandering around and being so loud. I've been trying to make their fenced area more secure, but trying to contain a goat is like trying to shovel water.

Thanks for all the ideas. Its nice to have a place to go for some advice!


----------

